# sensor hall para motor sin escobillas



## naxox (Jul 3, 2006)

hola a todos, estuve leyendo  información de los sensores hall pero no entiendo algo,

con los sensores puedes calcular la pocicion del motor respecto a la posicion angular del eje, pero no entiendo como lo hace...... por un lado esta el iman permanente y por otro esta el campo inducido por las bobinas....como se yo entonces la posicion del motor, si hay un campo inducido y otro permanente y como toma como referencia al eje  .
stoy muuuuuuuuuyyy confundido y agradeceria que alguien me ilumine    


saludos!!! 

Aquí esta el enlace con los apuntes:

http://rapidshare.de/files/23360105/Efecto_Hall.pdf.html



http://rapidshare.de/files/23360688/Efecto_Hall2.pdf.html


----------



## naxox (Jul 3, 2006)

se me olvidaba que esto es para motores brushless (sin escobillas)........


----------

